# Scale buildings in foreclosure



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps this is not the appropriate board for this post, but it's about buildings so..

Anyway, I have two unused Mountains in Minutes foam buildings (warehouse and store front) that the bank (my wife) says must go. They are 1:24 scale (I think) and suitable for use in 1:29 and 1:32, if you are a rivet counter. If not, then they'll work in any scale (you could say they shrank in the wash). Because I am transitioning into 1:20.3 and am a rivet counter, they are way too small for me. 

I live in So Cal, so we don't need to go through probate, like in some states, to swap the title.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Dimensions? Pics? Price?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Please post the dimensions and price in the classifieds. Then make note of it here that you have posted this information


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

TT and JJ, I was waiting to hear from Shad--about how to put the stuff into the classifieds section. He just responded, so I will plug the info and pics in. 

FYI, the two buildings, which are dimensionally identical are 7-inches deep, 10-in. high, and 15-in.wide. They can be used side by side or back to back (the rear walls are plain, with now windows or doors), so depending on how the buildings are used, you may want to put 'em b-to-b.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Joe, are you in California? If I remember right Years ago we were at The Big Train show or Some show at the Fair Plex. You gave me two foam buildings. I still have them. They are waiting for me to get to the Village Part of my RR


----------

